# Waddle Box Issue



## DPM309 (Jan 6, 2020)

Just completed a Waddle Box build using the PedalBCP board. Got it working right away but am having issues with the controls. If I turn up the sensitivity control up, the signal gets really muddy/bassey. This happens from about 9 o'clock up to all the way and doesn't matter where the Range control is set. Took it apart and double and triple checked all connections, component values, etc. I am getting the right sound on this but the sensitivity control does not seem right.
Here are my voltages on the ICs:

IC1 P1 4.63, P2 4.62, P3 4.53, P4 0, P5 4.53, P6 4.63, P7 4.66, P8 9.3

IC2 P1 1.1, P2 4.62, P3 4.64, P4 4.64, P5 5.71, P6 0, P7 5.70, P8, 4.65, P9 4.62, P10 5.62, P11 9.3, P12 5.67, P13 4.63, P14 4.64, P15 1.1, P16 1.1

Any ideas?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 7, 2020)

Post a pic of the board.
Did you substitute any of the parts?
The IC voltages look good, the voltages on IC2 pins 2 & 15 look slightly suspicious, but are probably ok.  I wouldn't expect pins 15 & 16 to be at the same voltage, but I don't think that's related to the problem.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 7, 2020)

Pretty sure I know what the problem is, just need to see the pic first.


----------



## DPM309 (Jan 7, 2020)

I made this pedal for my bass player and he likes the sound he gets from it even though something doesn't seem right. Did not get a chance to take picture before I turned it over to him but I will try to get it back from him to get some pictures. I have built over 50 pedals, including the Mag Delay from PCB and this is the first time this has come up.


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 27, 2020)

Decided to build another one of these while I am stuck at home like everyone else. Same issues as with the first build. Double and tripled checked all components etc. Here are a couple of pictures of my build. Have not boxed this one yet but hooked it up to my breadboard to check it out. Am getting great sounds out of this on both bass and 6 string but still having the issue with the sensitivity control. Re checked the voltages and they are about the same as my previous voltages with the exception of IC2, pin 2 which reads 1.3VDC. Hope these pictures are clear enough.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 27, 2020)

Nope, you pictures are not good.  Don't need to see your pliers, need to see the solder joints and component values.  Get in closer or zoom in.  IC2 pin 3 is way off, should be the same as Vref.  Check R7.  Probably a bad solder joint.


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry about that. Try these out. Am having trouble getting a good picture of the backside of the board. Checked R7 and the solder joint looked good. Also cleaned up a couple of tiny solder blogs off the underside but that did not change any of the voltages.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 27, 2020)

Recheck the voltage on IC1-3.  If it's still wrong, then check the voltage on both sides of R7 and R6.


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 28, 2020)

Reading 9Vdc on IC1-3 and 9.48Vdc on both sides of R7 and R6.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 28, 2020)

That's not right.  Should be about 4.5V.  Check R101 and R102.  Wrong value, bad solder joint or short.  There are other places where VREF could be shorted to +9V, but start there.  Do a thorough visual inspection of the solder side of the board, using magnification.  Your pix of the backside are useless for that.  

BTW, I meant to ask you to measure IC2-3, but we're past all that now.  The problem is with VREF.


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 28, 2020)

Could not get rid of the glare when trying to get a picture of the underside. The ground wire was pulled out of my breadboard. R6 and R7 now 4.65Vdc. IC1-3 now reads 4.4Vdc.


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 28, 2020)

R101 reads 4.3 and 4.65Vdc, and R102 reads 4.5Vdc and 0 on the other side towards IC1.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 28, 2020)

Check R10 Value , looks different to other 22k resistors on PCB.
Check Continuity with DMM on matching dots.


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 29, 2020)

R10 is 22K, but from a different manufacturer (had 1 left in by stash before I ordered additional ones). Am getting continuity between all of the points you marked. Like I mentioned previously, I am getting good sounds out of this with the sensitivity all the way down. Increasing the sensitivity above  3 (9 o'clock) seems to strip off all of the highs. Does not act like the demo video of the DOD FX25. Both the Waddle Box and DOD FX25 schematics look the same except for different numbering on the ICs. This is the 2nd one of these I built with the same issues. Has anyone else run into this?
Thanks


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 29, 2020)

Here is a link to Guitar FX layouts for the DOD FX25: https://tagboardeffects.blogspot.com/2018/07/dod-fx25-envelope-filter.html
Shows the video and also discusses changing some cap and resistor values to take care of the sensitivity control issue.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 29, 2020)

DPM309 said:


> R10 is 22K, but from a different manufacturer (had 1 left in by stash before I ordered additional ones). Am getting continuity between all of the points you marked. Like I mentioned previously, I am getting good sounds out of this with the sensitivity all the way down. Increasing the sensitivity above  3 (9 o'clock) seems to strip off all of the highs. Does not act like the demo video of the DOD FX25. Both the Waddle Box and DOD FX25 schematics look the same except for different numbering on the ICs. This is the 2nd one of these I built with the same issues. Has anyone else run into this?
> Thanks


If it was me, I would try a A100K Pot so you have a wider sweep, Can't hurt to Try.
If you have not removed a Pot before, I would sacrifice the Pot & cut the Outer 2 legs so you can heat and remove centre leg (Lug 2).
then just heat & lift out outer legs separately.

If you have experience with Solder Sucker & Wick, Use them to remove Solder from Pot Lugs.

Members, feel free to comment if you have built this Fussy pedal.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 29, 2020)

Watching Videos, it appears it subject to how hard you hit the Strings to achieve Sensitivity also!


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 30, 2020)

When I turn the sensitivity up, does not matter how hard I hit the strings. Was wondering if a different pot value would help.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 30, 2020)

According to the schematic, the SENSITIVITY pot is wired backwards.  Turning it CW _reduces _sensitivity. At 9:00, you have the sensitivity nearly maxed out. An A-taper pot might help. Won't change the SENSITIVITY range, but will make it easier to dial-in at the CCW end. I wonder why C2 is only 1nF. Cuts off the freq response of the envelope detector below 1KHz. Every sch I've found on the 'net has it as 1nF. I'd see if making C3 bigger helps. Try tack-soldering a 10nF in parallel with C2.


----------



## DPM309 (Mar 30, 2020)

The discussion on Guitar FX also recommends upping the value of C2 to 10nF. Also, R5 should be reduced to 3.9K or 3.6K. Will give this a try.
Thanks


----------



## DPM309 (Jan 6, 2020)

Just completed a Waddle Box build using the PedalBCP board. Got it working right away but am having issues with the controls. If I turn up the sensitivity control up, the signal gets really muddy/bassey. This happens from about 9 o'clock up to all the way and doesn't matter where the Range control is set. Took it apart and double and triple checked all connections, component values, etc. I am getting the right sound on this but the sensitivity control does not seem right.
Here are my voltages on the ICs:

IC1 P1 4.63, P2 4.62, P3 4.53, P4 0, P5 4.53, P6 4.63, P7 4.66, P8 9.3

IC2 P1 1.1, P2 4.62, P3 4.64, P4 4.64, P5 5.71, P6 0, P7 5.70, P8, 4.65, P9 4.62, P10 5.62, P11 9.3, P12 5.67, P13 4.63, P14 4.64, P15 1.1, P16 1.1

Any ideas?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 30, 2020)

Try them one at a time, do the cap first.


----------



## DPM309 (Apr 2, 2020)

OK, I think I have it where I want it. I replaced C2 with a .0039uF (3.9) cap and am now getting a lot better response with the Sensitivity control.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 2, 2020)

Cool!
You realize that you may have just started a new craze with this fickle Circuit.


----------



## DPM309 (Apr 6, 2020)

Been playing through it for awhile and it is working great! I would recommend that anyone else that has this or is thinking of building one to use a .0039uF cap in C2. This was the only mod I did and am very happy with results.
Thanks for all the suggestions and tips.


----------



## DPM309 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can mark this SOLVED!


----------



## mmm (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello, I need some help, please.

I have the Waddle Box. No sound is coming out. Validated connector wiring for Tip & sleeve. Read through DPM309 issues.

Components are per bom. Triple checked. Pic attached. With the change of C2 to 4.7nf. Headed towards a final change to 3.9nf. Solder the crud out of it looking for cold solder joints. Yes, pots backwards - I see now. But that should not make a difference???

Here are voltages. I am concerned IC 2 pin 2 & 15 diode bias at 0v. Is Vref too low to trigger a value?


IC1IC2P14.1​1.1​P24.1​0​P33.9​4.11​P40​4.11​P54​5.2​P64.11​0​P74.11​5.2​P88.23​1.11​P94​P105.27​P118.24​P125.27​P134.11​P144.12​P150​P161.1​Battery~8.2v or less did swap but no real change


----------



## mmm (Apr 22, 2021)

Validated  incorrectly wired connection for Tip & sleeve.
I will reply with update soon.


----------



## mmm (Apr 22, 2021)

By pass sound now works correctly. But the circuit does not when foot switch engaged.


----------



## mmm (Apr 25, 2021)

OK, Fixed.   Lose solder joint on the footswitch. cleaned joint.  Pedal 100% great. love the sound. 
Next.... looking for good pedals for Bass guitar. I need a Geddy Lee. Or a USB power to pedal.


----------



## mmm (Apr 25, 2021)

For the next guy.

The voltage above for IC1 & IC2 are good.
I did replace C2 with a .0047uF (4.7) cap. ~ 3.9 was recommended.
I used a LM1458N & LM13700 vs listed parts on bom per recommendations.
+ A-2997 - 4 Pin 2.54mm DIP SIP IC Sockets Adaptor Solder Type x2 for connections at PCM (https://www.taydaelectronics.com)

My error were:
     1. Wiring incorrect the of the 6.5mm 1/4jacks.
     2. Loose wire connects at the foot switch PCB.
          *Note: Resolve issue through reading threads about the issue on other PCB’s.


----------

